# Dark Angel Midi



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here's a nice YouTube version of it:


----------



## MacabreRob (Oct 28, 2009)

That sure sounds a lot like something that Nox Arcana would produce... I'm at work, otherwise I'd confirm that...


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I'd say no since I found the midi in 1997, and they were formed in 2003.


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

That is a beautiful piece. I really dont think Nox Arcana wrote that.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I likes it.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Yes, hauntingly reminiscent of Nox, but does sound a little different, this has a "softer" haunting melody than Nox, close though....  
Thanx for the share & mp3 link, I love it, can see why you used it on your addy sig music.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I get an error message from the link Halloweiner posted. Any idea where I could get this mp3?


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Do you have QuickTime installed? I had to reinstall it myself when I tried opening the midi file.


----------

